# How bad is the Vibration - Single Cylinder Outboards



## Speyfitter (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm gong to get a 25 HP for my new boat - that is not disputed, but I'd also like to get a small single cylinder outboard as well for back up/trolling power (e.g. kicker). Something that can troll down quite low for certain applications and take some hours, OR, use on lakes with horsepower restrictions (we have lots of 10 HP or less regulations on some trout lakes). 

So I've always heard that the vibration on single cylinder outboards is somewhat bad, but HOW BAD? To me it always sounds like it's sort of subjective aka how much can you tolerate and it varies from person to person. Also, how does it change as these smaller single cylinder outboards rev up and down? Is it bad at idle speeds and the vibration is better at higher RPM's? Have you found or seen certain single cylinder outboards that are better than others with vibration? Is it really not that bad but people just like having something to b*tch about? Without having never seen one or used one I guess I can't say. If you own one or have expeirence tell me what you've used or seen as well. Also, some say they are noisier - how much noiser than your average twin or more cylinder engine? Thanks.


----------



## Zum (Oct 13, 2012)

From the posts I've seen by you,I think your lookng at a new(er)25hp outboard.Any 25hp that you buy like that will have the ability to troll,without the need for a kicker.
You mentioned hp restricted lakes;I would personally buy another outboard (less then 10hp) and swap motors when fishing those lakes.I'm not sure why you would want the extra weight back there,other then maybe a safety factor,if one breaks down.
As far as the vibration....you are in a smallish aluminum boat,your probably going to feel something at certain rpm ranges.Maybe a small 4 stroke or a nice cushiony chair.


----------



## Speyfitter (Oct 13, 2012)

There is no question that my soon to be 25 HP WILL be able to troll. But there are a few things to consider 
1) The 25 may not be able to troll down low enough in all instances and for all species. Certainly in the salt chuck it will be fine for trolling as we are using downriggers with 10 pound balls but lakes is another story. Some species require much slower and/or intimate trolling and this is where a smaller single cylinder outboard would be advantageous. 

2) It's one thing to break down (should the worst happen) on a smaller or medium sized lake. It is usually small enough and/or safe enough to have no problem getting back in (e.g. paddle) or finding someone to tow you back in. But breaking down in the salt chuck with big tidal currents, wakes from larger boats, potential for more wind and larger seas is not something I would want to be caught without some form of back up auxillary power. 

3) As I mentioned above there are some applications where the horsepower in the lake may be restricted to a motor 10 HP or less. There is no way I am horsing off a 25 HP 160-180 pound motor to mount a 100 pound 2 cylindder motor everytime I decide to fish a hp restricted lake (and vice versa). Especially when you consider that some areas I fish have a multitude of lakes from smaller intimate hp restricted lakes to the next day when you could be fishing a much larger lake where the bigger motor would be nice to have. 

So in a nutshell a small single cylinder outboard is in my mind the solution to the problem that I would mount adjacent to the main power.


----------



## DanMC (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Speyfitter, i totally understand your dillema. We have a 25 Hp Honda (bought new last year Honda BF25) for main duty and a 2 Hp Honda (also bought new in 2010 Honda BF2), Yes a Hp air cooled,4 stroke single cylinder. Yes it does have some vibration but i tell you it's minimal .I can troll way slower without killing the motor something my 25 Hp des not like too much. I also like to mention the fact that i can troll all day and hardly use anu gasoline (the fuel tank is incorporated into the motor itself). Honda knows motors and when they designed the single cylinder they indeed did their home work when it balanced and worked on reducing the vibration .Do we like our 2Hp single cylinder ?...we love it .
All the best,
Dan 
P.S. The boat is a 2010 ,14" Lund =D>


----------



## Johny25 (Oct 14, 2012)

I will put my 2 cents in here since I owned a 2001 6hp 4 stroke Tohatsu for a few years. I can say without a doubt I would never buy another single cylinder engine. My 6hp twin cylinder 1971 Johnson is a FAR superior motor hands down. I sold the Tohatsu this spring. I do not know about Honda's or any other single cylinder so I am strictly speaking of Tohatsu/Merc. The motor always ran and was awesome on fuel, heck you could run all day and not even be able to tell the fuel gauge moved. But it was a rattle trap from hell. Forget about having fishing poles or any other loose plastic, metal, fiberglass or anything else touching the gunnels when that thing was running. Drove me freaking batty :x If you have anything loose on your tin that motor will amplify it greatly with a constant rattle. I can fire up my twin cylinder 2 stroke and you can't even tell it is running it is so smooth. And it weighs almost 10 lbs less than the 60 lb Tohatsu. 

I also own a 25hp and it is very difficult to slow troll under 3mph unless you have a very heavy boat or you prop correctly for a trolling day. You can drop several pitches if you really want to troll slow but you have to be cautious you don't run her at WOT or you can damage the engine. Running a 8 or 9 pitch (all depending on gearcase though) and get a 25hp to idle at 2mph or less possibly. Food for thought if you don't want another 60lbs hanging off your transom


----------



## basstender10.6 (Oct 14, 2012)

Unlike most people, I am pleasantly surprised on the performance of my motor. I have a 1999 evinrude 5hp 4 stroke. This motor is huge compared to all other 5hp single cylinder motors. The lower unit is much heavier than the mercury and Honda motors and it actually weights 70 pounds. The motor is super quiet and it does not vibrate at all. Even at a very low idle it purs away and does not vibrate. Granted this motor is not in production anymore, but I can testify that not all single cylinder motors are terrible.


----------

